# Nz Breweries Worth Visiting



## mikec (16/11/12)

Hey all

Will be passing through NZ early next year and we are going to spend 5 days touring the North Isle on a motorbike.
Nowhere near enough time to do it properly, but ya gotta work with what ya've got.

Any breweries worth visiting?


----------



## brettprevans (16/11/12)

mikec said:


> Hey all
> 
> Will be passing through NZ early next year and we are going to spend 5 days touring the North Isle on a motorbike.
> Nowhere near enough time to do it properly, but ya gotta work with what ya've got.
> ...


Theres quite a few worth visiting. Theres 3 or so threads with reviws. Search new zealand , wellington. 

U can pick up tonnes of good beers at their suprrmarkets also.


----------



## rehab (16/11/12)

mikec said:


> Hey all
> 
> Will be passing through NZ early next year and we are going to spend 5 days touring the North Isle on a motorbike.
> Nowhere near enough time to do it properly, but ya gotta work with what ya've got.
> ...




Google NZ Craft beer TV and watch some of the great breweries the Epic (well half Epic now) boys went to.


----------



## joshuahardie (17/11/12)

in general the beer bars are way more interesting than the actual breweries.

Wellington for the win


----------



## mikec (17/11/12)

Unfortunately time constraints prevent us getting to Wellington. From Auckland we're heading south as far as Palmerston, where the Tuo Brewery is. Not sure how good it is, they only seem to have two commercial brews?
From there we make our way back via Napier for food and wine, then up the east coast finishing up doing the Coromandel loop and back to Auckland.
Croucher Brewing in Rotorua looks alright.
Beyond that, looks like we'll be sampling at the pubs!


----------



## joshuahardie (17/11/12)

There is a brewery in hawkes bay, which was quite nice.
as for tui if you are driving past, drop in. they have about 6 beers on tap, and I was surprised i thought they were quite good.


----------



## Kiwimike (17/11/12)

mikec said:


> Unfortunately time constraints prevent us getting to Wellington. From Auckland we're heading south as far as Palmerston, where the Tuo Brewery is. Not sure how good it is, they only seem to have two commercial brews?
> From there we make our way back via Napier for food and wine, then up the east coast finishing up doing the Coromandel loop and back to Auckland.
> Croucher Brewing in Rotorua looks alright.
> Beyond that, looks like we'll be sampling at the pubs!



MikeC the Tui Brewery in Mangatainoka which I guess you are talking about, is only a tourist stop these days, they haven't actually brewed there for years. Still attracts a ton of visitors though! if you are lucky the Tui girls might be there!


----------



## Guava (7/1/13)

Kiwimike said:


> MikeC the Tui Brewery in Mangatainoka which I guess you are talking about, is only a tourist stop these days, they haven't actually brewed there for years. Still attracts a ton of visitors though! if you are lucky the Tui girls might be there!



I'm pretty sure this isn't actually true. I've been there and they are still brewing (they were actually brewing Monteiths Black when I was there). Admittedly, this was a few years back now, but I think they're still brewing beer there (though the end of the stubby may have seen the end of bottling 330mls there). I think there are still kegs and quarts coming out of the brewery.


----------



## Guava (7/1/13)

Also, when in Welly there are some good options. Garage project in Aro Valley, Tuatara in Paraparaumu (has a bar you can visit), Parrotdog in central Wellington (has a cellar door shop).

Then there are several good bars including, Hashigo Zake, Hop Garden, Little Beer Quarter, the Malthouse, Fork and Brewer, Bebemos, Bar Edward, and Monterey.

Finally a visit to Regional Wines and Spirits will offer you some great local beers in the fridges and on tap for take away.


----------



## thylacine (7/1/13)

Balmain,

Before you go, enjoy Murray's current offerings at their Manly based outlet. eg. not one, not two but three stouts on tap. Including one on handpump. Another tap had a porter. (all in summer...) Certainly beats many of the regional sites where they have to restrict their styles to the local's past experiences (eg. mega swill) and introduce alternatives slowly. Manly site is also 'open-air' facing the beach. Tasting paddles offered.

On reflection, wait till you come back from NZ. eg. setting a high bar before you even leave...

;-)

Cheers


----------



## wbosher (7/1/13)

thylacine said:


> On reflection, wait till you come back from NZ. eg. setting a high bar before you even leave...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Cheers




What are you implying? :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/13)

Glad to hear the Manly bar is still going, was there in February and it's brilliant. Sit on the verandah and drink Whale Ale and watch da chix in bikinis. B) 

Food ain't too bad either - also +1 for Welly if you can get there.


----------



## Spiesy (7/1/13)

thinking about a trip to Kiwi Land myself... gourmet beer, food and wine tour taking in the sights and delights.


----------



## rehab (7/1/13)

If anyone is passing through (usually on their way to somewhere else) they should come to Hamilton (especially during Cricket season) and see our local team play 20/20 with a Fresh Good George beer in hand and after the game the Brewpub is right down the road (literally) and you can sample a flight of decent beers made by Kelly Ryan of Epic/Thornbridge fame and a great team that also includes Nate Ross from Kernal brewing in the UK whilst perving at Canadian made SS bling that has already outgrown the brewpub and been extended outside.
Otherwise Croucher in Rotorua, Mikes, Tuatara, Garage Project, Parrot Dog are all on the must do tours over here.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/13)

Planning a family NZ motor home holiday next year. Will only have 2 weeks, which is better Nth or Sth?

Cheers


----------



## Josho (13/5/13)

Go to Montieths not a bad tour but as much beer as you can drink afterwards, I think it all seem s a bit blurry though


----------



## Josho (13/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Planning a family NZ motor home holiday next year. Will only have 2 weeks, which is better Nth or Sth?
> 
> Cheers


You can actually probably do both with not too much hassle it just depends, south island is good for adventure nuts and it has the Hamilton Wine region, north island is good also, hot springs and the such.


----------



## mckenry (14/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Planning a family NZ motor home holiday next year. Will only have 2 weeks, which is better Nth or Sth?
> 
> Cheers


Hey brad. The family and I are going to NZ this year. After all the reading we decided on Sth island only. Our circumstances are 12 days kids 12 and 14 y.o. Just my 2c. Seems better choice for us
Edit also campervanning


----------



## mikec (14/5/13)

You could do both but you'd be spending half your time driving - and so you wouldn't see much.
Having only been to the North Island I can't really say which is better.


----------



## Dave70 (14/5/13)

Forget breweries. Seen one, seen em all. 
At least make it a brew pub if you must.
There's so many other worthwhile activities and sights in NZ to experience I don't know where to start.


----------

